# Dropped my phone in the toilet -.-



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well title says its all, I am letting it dry out a bit, but I'm pretty sure its done for...I have insurance, should I use that? or is there a better option where I might be able to get a different phone, etc?


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Bummer! Funny comments come to mind but I'm sure your not in the mood right now. Try putting it in rice to help dry it out? Read stories of where this helped and saved a phone.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

I did the same.
If you remove battery, and let it dry out (preferably somewhere warm) it will probably still work. Mine did.
Water sensors will have changed color though.
Good luck.

DougB.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've done that with earlier phones - as already stated, stick it in a ziplock bag full of dry rice and leave it somewhere warm for a while, and it should still work.

and if not, definitely contact your insurer.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

good grief, i hope you dropped it pre use of the toilet :-/


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

I was thinking about dropping my insurance this weekend due to the option of an upgrade to me, and the low price of a rezound on contract, but I think I'll keep it a little longer just in case . . .


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Try this it helped with my wifes phone.

http://m.wikihow.com/Save-a-Wet-Cell-Phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Put it in a bag of dry rice for a while then run the dryer over it, helped me out once or twice.


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Dunk in 91 to 99 percent isopropyl alcohol. It will push out moisture and dry very quickly, safe for electronics as it doesn't corrode. Then sit in rice and/or blow dry lightly. Make sure to take out sd and sim. Gluck

sent from HTC Mecha running Thundershed CM7


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Every time I hear this I chuckle. I'm paranoid about my phone and the toilet though.

Insurance if you cant dry it out properly.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck. My bolt has been submerged twice now. Still works! Try rice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

ryanstfl said:


> Dunk in 91 to 99 percent isopropyl alcohol. It will push out moisture and dry very quickly, safe for electronics as it doesn't corrode. Then sit in rice and/or blow dry lightly. Make sure to take out sd and sim. Gluck
> 
> sent from HTC Mecha running Thundershed CM7


This
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## smitty870 (Jun 10, 2011)

Why would you want to continue to use a phone thats been dropped in a toilet? I assume if he got it out the water was clean. Personal I'd probably leave it pay the insurance lol i could never get that thought out of my mind where the phone has been every time i used it.

I know thr alcohol would probably kill the germs.

Sent from my thunderbolt using tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

The phone is all good just some permanent water damage to the screen...however I am replacing the whole housing as well as the speaker and the screen....I figure I have this phone for one more year I am just gonna make it new again


----------

